# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Rugklachten

## nicoang

Graag wil ik weten of er mensen zijn die te maken hebben gehad met een decompressie van kanaalstenose van de lumbale wervels,en wat deze behandeling ,en de nazorg precies inhoudt.
b.v.d nico

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk vind je in deze rubriek de informatie en lotgenoten die je zoekt!
Sterkte!

----------

